# All .629 downgrade bricked device! We found the way to unbrick it!



## zyy757 (Apr 10, 2012)

Bricked after sbf on .629? Now "My Wife Has Milk"(yes, the guy who root .629) found the way to unbrick your d2g,we had tested on 3 d2g, succeeded !!
We are having the last testing (on more device )
The way and tools to unbrick should be post here in 1 week, finally, we win


----------



## My Wife Has Milk (Apr 16, 2012)

zyy757 said:


> Bricked after sbf on .629? Now "My Wife Has Milk"(yes, the guy who root .629) found the way to unbrick your d2g,we had tested on 3 d2g, succeeded !!
> We are having the last testing (on more device )
> The way and tools to unbrick should be post here in 1 week, finally, we win


I've updated the old thread and post the new steps...
no need to wait for a week


----------

